# Is abortion as painful as lethal injection?



## BobVigneault (Nov 14, 2007)

Is abortion as painful as lethal injection? Is the supreme court sure? If not, then it's time for a moratorium on abortions. More here.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 14, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Is abortion as painful as lethal injection? Is the supreme court sure? If not, then it's time for a moratorium on abortions. More here.



Its probably much more painful; not to mention the fact that the unborn child has done nothing to deserve death.


----------



## Dena (Nov 14, 2007)

we could always test the method that is used on an abortion on an adult, and have them react and tell us how they feel while they're dieing.

i'm being mostly NOT serious.

but really. what are people thinking??!?!?!?!?


----------



## Gloria (Nov 14, 2007)

Interesting thought and point


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 14, 2007)

Interesting. How can everyone not see the inconsistency in this?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 14, 2007)

What happened to William Wallace at the end of Braveheart disturbs most people but that is pretty much what an abortion does, takes you apart a piece at a time or burns you to death with an acidic saline solution.


----------



## Gev (Nov 14, 2007)

A good question to ponder is whether the spinal cord and nerves are developed enough for the baby to have pain sensors and to feel the pain. While it is true that something similar may hurt an adult, the question we run into is will the same thing hurt a baby?
I remember reading something in an online article a while ago regarding the issue of development and I remember the article suggested that we had underestimated the development of a baby and that they are able to feel pain at younger age than what we had previously thought.

hope this sheds some light on a the topic.


----------

